# Snake boots



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

Looking for recommendations for best brand of snake boots. Need to get boots for three men and two women. We are cleaning up the river bank along a section of the Yellow River and these warm days are making it a little more challenging than I had hoped. 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Depending on your budget, several brands out there, Academy Sports has some good ones:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Please wear orange.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds like you need gators and/or chaps for that many people. If you want any kind of boot that will last, you'll end up spending at least a hundred bucks a pair.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I had to have a pair of snake boots for work. I went with the Rocky's. I needed both water proof and snake proof. Well within minutes of being in the water they were leaking. I returned them and got another pair... Same thing happened. They are comfortable, knee high, and insulated which I didn't really need. Every time I do a stream or wetland evaluation I get wet feet. A lot of times I wear snake chaps and the snake boots for extra insurance. I DO NOT recommend Rocky snake boots.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had a couple pairs now over the years, and my favorite so far is the Lacrosse Alpha Mudlite Snake Boot. Easy on/off, comfortable, quiet, affordable.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

bowfisher91 said:


> I have had a couple pairs now over the years, and my favorite so far is the Lacrosse Alpha Mudlite Snake Boot. Easy on/off, comfortable, quiet, affordable.


^ this. I got tired of my snake boots leaking so I bought a pair of these when they first came out and they have been great.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

I've burned out Lacrosse, rockys etc.... I wore snake boots all day for years on end. The best I've found are the Danner Pronghorns


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

FYI - I got a Cabela's Flyer in the mail and they have $100 Snake Boots marked down to less than $50. there is also a pair (Size 11.5M) for Sale on Craigslist under Sporting Goods, for $30.

Good Luck.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do not buy Rocky's....


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

i highly recommend Mucks but may be more than you are looking to spend if this is a temporary need. I prefer the woody max armor....
http://www.muckboots.com/woody-sport-armor-cool-mossy-oak-obsession
but there is also the pursuit....
http://www.muckboots.com/pursuit-snake-boot-realtree-apg

both waterproof


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the feedback. I will avoid the Rocky's. I will look into chaps too. I am sure I can get my daughter to wear orange but my sons are going to buck that suggestion. I feel like we will be wearing them a lot. I don't mind paying for safety and comfort. Last time I took my son to the ER it was $5000 to walk through the door so I figure a snake bite would cost a lot more. I am all about prevention. I do need waterproof. A lot of beer cans and trash wash up into the wetlands.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you don't wear orange in the woods during hunting season you can be fined or shot. Not sure where on the river you are but please be aware it is hunting season and you are required by law to wear it. 

I'm referring to vest and hats. Not orange boots.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The redhead bayou snake boots from bass pro has been a good and really comfortable pair for the last two years I've owned them.


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

Splittine said:


> If you don't wear orange in the woods during hunting season you can be fined or shot. Not sure where on the river you are but please be aware it is hunting season and you are required by law to wear it.
> 
> I'm referring to vest and hats. Not orange boots.


Of course will wear orange vests. Sorry. Thought you were referring to the boots...I didn't even see any orange. It is on my own property near the mouth of the yellow River but there are hunters. Thank you. Sorry about misunderstanding.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

If you aren't concerned with paying 175+/pair then I def highly suggest looking at the mucks


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Scott's in Jay usually have a really good selection. You should be able to get some pretty good ones for less than $150.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

I wear Gokey snake boots and have had snakes bite them but never penetrate them. They are guaranteed for as long as you own them,and if a snake penetrates them Gokey will pay you medical bill. They are all leather no steel plates. Ross Allen snake farm in south Fl. Uses only this brand....


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been looking for new boots also. I've used the redhead at bass pro but they must have changed them a little cause they don't fit anymore. I was excited to look at the gokey you mentioned but then saw they don't offer my size, 15. Hard to find a decent snake boot in 15 that fits. My left foot is jacked up so I can't just slide my feet in as most of y'all do so I have to find zippered and it's been tough going. I'm still nursing my very broken boots along when I go to the camp. Zipper broke and a hole or 2 but zip ties keep it on for now till I can find the golden boots!!


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

FishinSpot said:


> I have been looking for new boots also. I've used the redhead at bass pro but they must have changed them a little cause they don't fit anymore. I was excited to look at the gokey you mentioned but then saw they don't offer my size, 15. Hard to find a decent snake boot in 15 that fits. My left foot is jacked up so I can't just slide my feet in as most of y'all do so I have to find zippered and it's been tough going. I'm still nursing my very broken boots along when I go to the camp. Zipper broke and a hole or 2 but zip ties keep it on for now till I can find the golden boots!!


One of my sons brought home a pair of field and stream snake boots. They were so uncomfortable he took them back. Then he found a pair of lacrosse. They say they are Kevlar reinforced and they tie up the front and zip up the side. They are guareenteed to be snake and water proof and while his foot is much larger than mine I stuck my foot in the boot and wiggled around and it seemed much more comfortable than the field and stream. I am off to look at all of the other recommended brands and try to find boots for the rest of us.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

etrade92 said:


> I had to have a pair of snake boots for work. I went with the Rocky's. I needed both water proof and snake proof. Well within minutes of being in the water they were leaking. I returned them and got another pair... Same thing happened. They are comfortable, knee high, and insulated which I didn't really need. Every time I do a stream or wetland evaluation I get wet feet. A lot of times I wear snake chaps and the snake boots for extra insurance. I DO NOT recommend Rocky snake boots.


What, forward looking, logic would you now assign to this boot?

Let's see. Supposed to be waterproof but proven, not waterproof.

Supposed to be snakeproof................does this need to be proven false?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't Gokeys start at about $350?
I always wear snake gaiters when quail hunting, mostly because I could never find a snake boot comfortable enough to walk in all day.


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

Telum Pisces said:


> The redhead bayou snake boots from bass pro has been a good and really comfortable pair for the last two years I've owned them.


Bought my son the redheads and he says they are more comfortable than any of the others he tried on. Thank you!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Magator said:


> Bought my son the redheads and he says they are more comfortable than any of the others he tried on. Thank you!



Those are some of the most comfortable boots made or at least they used to be if they didn't change the design. But they are far from water proof or even resistent for that matter. If you see water your feet will get wet.


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

Splittine said:


> Those are some of the most comfortable boots made or at least they used to be if they didn't change the design. But they are far from water proof or even resistent for that matter. If you see water your feet will get wet.


Oh, no! It isn't too late to return them. Sad because he has trouble finding comfortable shoes. He had tried on a lot of the recommended brands of snake boots but these fit his feet.


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

welldoya said:


> Don't Gokeys start at about $350?
> I always wear snake gaiters when quail hunting, mostly because I could never find a snake boot comfortable enough to walk in all day.


What brand gaiter? That might work better for him. Thank you!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Magator said:


> What brand gaiter? That might work better for him. Thank you!


I wear ones made by Rattler brand. They are made of 1,000 denier nylon.
I can't vouch for their effectiveness because I've never been bit but it makes me feel better to wear them.


----------

